# credit card in Cairo



## shamylk (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone (non-Egyptian nationality) got a credit card issued from any Egyptian bank in Cairo?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

shamylk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone (non-Egyptian nationality) got a credit card issued from any Egyptian bank in Cairo?


Yes join bank and ask for credit card the more you have in the bigger your limit
Easy


----------



## shamylk (Aug 29, 2010)

I already have a bank account with HSBC Egypt but they ask for a letter from the employer saying that if I leave Egypt without settling the balance the employer has to pay it!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Yes, no problems with HSBC, but we have accounts and credit history with them in other countries.
Had Barclays Egypt ringing up a couple of months ago and offering a credit card.
It will totally depend on each individuals circumstances, banking history, credit rating, income, job security etc


----------



## shamylk (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a permanent job in Cairo and I qualify easily for the gold credit limit but this employer letter thing is stopping the show....can anyone tell about a bank which does not require this letter or any form of deposit?
I already have excellent credit history (VISA & Master Card) from my home country


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

I am also with Hsbc Egypt and they gave me a credit card with my first month salary. Just go there again and simply ask for a card. Shouldn't be any problem...


----------



## shamylk (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,

HSBC didn't get any employer guarantee from you?


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

no. I just chose hsbc because our company has their accounts as well with the bank and the branch.


----------



## shamylk (Aug 29, 2010)

ok...thanks...i'll give it another shot then


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

No employer guarantee required here either.


----------



## mmwg (Dec 22, 2010)

man,
No employer will issue such a letter, and i am pretty sure that the Bank knows that,
My opinion, first try to find another bank, CIB, Barc, Pearius, etc, i am quite sure there is lots of banks in Egypt.

And I think on your case with HSBC, make a complain about this situation to HSBC HQ...

good luck..


----------

